# 2005 VW jetta 2.0T engine oil leak



## IrisD (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello guys,

Help needed! I'm an international student at western MA region and basically dont know anyone that would be a pro on cars. So I used to be fully dependent on the dealership for any service on my old 05 jetta and spent a lot of $$$$ there. 
The car is almost 95K on mileage. Last month I noticed small oil stains on the ground and had the car to a nearby dealership store at Albany NY. The technician diagnosed and reported rear main seal leaking and driver outer CV boot leaking. I got it fixed there for about $1100 (200 parts and 850 labor). But today, I found the oil dripping badly, and much more seriously than before. I kinda lost confidence on the dealer at Albany and felt a little hurt about the money spent; should I go back and have them checked again? Can anyone point a possible direction for a desperate know-little-about-car girl:banghead::banghead:?

1. is engine oil leak normal for a car with high mileage like this?
2. where might be the best place to get engine oil leak fixed? 
3. Any one can recommend a reliable technician/guru near Albany NY, springfield MA or hartford CT?

I also got aux in issue, and found it is a easy fix with vag-com after reading the threads on this forum. If there is any reliable store nearby, I would like to have that fixed too. 
Really appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

IrisD said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Help needed! I'm an international student at western MA region and basically dont know anyone that would be a pro on cars. So I used to be fully dependent on the dealership for any service on my old 05 jetta and spent a lot of $$$$ there.
> The car is almost 95K on mileage. Last month I noticed small oil stains on the ground and had the car to a nearby dealership store at Albany NY. The technician diagnosed and reported rear main seal leaking and driver outer CV boot leaking. I got it fixed there for about $1100 (200 parts and 850 labor). But today, I found the oil dripping badly, and much more seriously than before. I kinda lost confidence on the dealer at Albany and felt a little hurt about the money spent; should I go back and have them checked again? Can anyone point a possible direction for a desperate know-little-about-car girl:banghead::banghead:?
> ...



If you paid a dealer 1100 to fix an issue that isn't resolved you need to take it back to them.


----------



## Obysk (Aug 26, 2015)

I highly recommend you return to the original dealership for possible warranty repair. As a technician myself, I can tell you that automotive repair isn't always fool proof. Sometimes new parts are faulty, sometimes repairing one leak makes another worse, and to be honest, we're human and mistakes can be made. If you returned to my shop for a warranty issue we would be willing to come to the table with something.

Fluid leaks are VERY common on all makes and models, especially at this kind of mileage.

Don't write this dealership off, give them the benefit of the doubt. If they are not willing to work with you, then you can look for another shop.

Good luck.


----------



## IrisD (Aug 18, 2015)

Obysk said:


> I highly recommend you return to the original dealership for possible warranty repair. As a technician myself, I can tell you that automotive repair isn't always fool proof. Sometimes new parts are faulty, sometimes repairing one leak makes another worse, and to be honest, we're human and mistakes can be made. If you returned to my shop for a warranty issue we would be willing to come to the table with something.
> 
> Fluid leaks are VERY common on all makes and models, especially at this kind of mileage.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for replying. I was able to bring the car back to store and they were nice to re-check it.


----------



## IrisD (Aug 18, 2015)

DasCC said:


> If you paid a dealer 1100 to fix an issue that isn't resolved you need to take it back to them.


Thanks for the reply. I am so much relieved now after taking the car back to that dealer store.


----------

